# Moebius....The Mighty Bob Burns



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

A qiuck review and a fantastic fun kit to build of an Icon!:thumbsup:


----------



## Stoney-VA (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice video overview. I received my kit Christmas Eve ( Thanks Steve!) and could not have been any happier with it. :thumbsup:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very nice job, on both the model and the video. Looking forward to getting this one. 

Sean


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Boy, Bob's a lot shorter than I imagined.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Shot a little primer on Bob. The fit is real good just addressing some hair line seams, using a needle file to sand the seams on his fur. On the Kogar head I sawed off the neck and sanded that flush and to make it more like a mask.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

sg-99 said:


> ...On the Kogar head I sawed off the neck and sanded that flush and to make it more like a mask.


You should also drill out the eye holes if you really want it to look like a mask, since Bob's real eyes were visible when he wore the suit.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Zombie_61 said:


> You should also drill out the eye holes if you really want it to look like a mask, since Bob's real eyes were visible when he wore the suit.


I've been considering that, I will have to see which way looks the best!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks good so far! 

~RK~


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I think the hair around the neck on the body is actually part of the mask/head piece. Removing it would be a pain. But, if you want to make Robot Monster you will have to remove it from above the chest.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

I'd love it if someone in the garage kit industry steps up and makes a matching Larry Storch and Forrest Tucker figures to go with this. I have very fond memories of watching The Ghostbusters as a kid back in the 70s. I'm so happy this kit came out :thumbsup: It's a great tribute to a guy who gave us many great memories and continues to put a smile on our faces.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Airbrushed tamiya nato black for the fur and did a simple basic oil paint flesh base for Mr. Burns:thumbsup:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

bigdaddydaveh said:


> I'd love it if someone in the garage kit industry steps up and makes a matching Larry Storch and Forrest Tucker figures to go with this. I have very fond memories of watching The Ghostbusters as a kid back in the 70s. I'm so happy this kit came out :thumbsup: It's a great tribute to a guy who gave us many great memories and continues to put a smile on our faces.


I think someone already has that in mind.
http://www.tylisaari.com/models/shows/wf2012/gs01.jpg
Lower right corner.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

For the monkey fleash aibrushed Tamiya light grey and Putting in the whites in Mr. Burns eyes and started on his grey/white hair:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Starting off the New Year paiting eyeballs on Mr. Burns:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Finished off Mr. Burns today and knocked out the BHP Accessory cage for him. The only thing I added extra to the cage was the clackboard. A very fun build of an Iconic Legend! Highly recommend to all modelers:thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Your paintwork on Bob's head looks fantastic! The gray on the suit and mask looks a little light in the photos, but that could be because of the flash or the lighting. I'm really looking forward to getting a few of these kits! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

A couple of final pics of the Mighty Bob Burns with cage:thumbsup:


----------

